# Lost my Lightroom presets!!!



## conor (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Guys,

This is my first time posting so forgive me if i'm doing this wrong.

Two days ago I decided to wipe clean my Macbook and start again from fresh. Using an external HDD I copied all my data that i needed (photos, documents etc).

I went ahead and wiped it and copied back everything I saved. 

I then reinstalled Lightroom and it came to my realisation that I completely forgot to backup my presets (I had made up a collection of around 300).

I am a semi-pro event photographer and there are 1 or two in particular that I use on a regular basis.

I have search high and low for the original files that I had downloaded in hope that I may have saved a copy somewhere. I have also search everywhere I could think on the net. To my dismay I am still unable to find them.

So I thought I would put it the community to see if:

a) Anybody has even any presets similar to these 
b) Someone knows where I can re-download them. 

I was just about to start editing an event I shot on the weekend and my customer really wanted their photos to look like the first preset shown below (images A and B below).

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

A)



B)


C)


D)


E)


F)


- A and B are the same preset.

- C and D and E are the same preset with C being the colour version.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Conor, welcome to the forum.

I sympathize with your predicamant, however, I think it may be a longshot to expect others to have custom presets that match the sort of things you are doing without them being commercially available.
Good luck though!

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Conor, welcome to the forum!

I don't know about the presets, but if you've got exported JPEGs (that weren't web ones with minimized metadata), then you have a good chance at finding the settings you used so you can recreate them.  All of the data is stored in the xmp header section of the files unless you've stripped it, and although you can't see it in LR, it's possible to find it in the Metadata panel in Bridge, or using Jeffrey's EXIF viewer http://regex.info/exif.cgi


----------



## conor (Jan 21, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Conor, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I don't know about the presets, but if you've got exported JPEGs (that weren't web ones with minimized metadata), then you have a good chance at finding the settings you used so you can recreate them.  All of the data is stored in the xmp header section of the files unless you've stripped it, and although you can't see it in LR, it's possible to find it in the Metadata panel in Bridge, or using Jeffrey's EXIF viewer http://regex.info/exif.cgi




Thanks a million for your reply.

So once i have placed the image in the EXIF viewer, how do i go about grabbing the data to recreate the preset. The information it kicked back at me seems all quite unhelpful for my cause.


----------



## conor (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks a million for the reply.

So i attempted to load an image into that EXIF viewer and it seemed to have worked as if handed me back a bunch of information. Where to from here though. Now that I have the EXIF data how to I turn this back into a preset.?


----------



## conor (Jan 21, 2013)

actually, i tried another image and the data in this one is much more helpful. It is telling me the exact changed to image. 

Thank you so much. you're a life saver


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi conor, sorry, I've been away this week.  Well done for figuring it out!!!


----------

